# anybody still hunting in mn



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

just wonderingif any body is hunting in mn yet? And how your luck has been my luck hasnt seen many yet but im waiting


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i want to get out but this weekend i am going to start working the weekends so i wont have time. Pretty soon i will be working 7 days a week.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Contemplating on going duck hunting or deer hunting tomorrow. My buddies are going out to a lake that is usually decent but they like to get out there at 1:00 am to get "the spot". That's good and fun if you have nothing to do the rest of the day, but its nice to get a little sleep so I'm kind of leaning toward deer hunting. Then I can "sleep in" until 4:30.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

nate the gooseaholic,
The key to hunting Minnesota is to keep waiting and waiting. Remember it is only Nov.16th I'm sure the "northern flight" is coming,just keep waiting.According to the Dnr there are record numbers of waterfowl so be patient and wait. Good Luck.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

The divers are here. Was out scouting last night, the rafts of bills and ringers are hitting my favortie haunts. I'll be out bright and early tomorrow.

The water may be hard tomorrow morning. I'll be on the river if that's the case.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bandcollector02 said:


> Contemplating on going duck hunting or deer hunting tomorrow. My buddies are going out to a lake that is usually decent but they like to get out there at 1:00 am to get "the spot". That's good and fun if you have nothing to do the rest of the day, but its nice to get a little sleep so I'm kind of leaning toward deer hunting. Then I can "sleep in" until 4:30.


 You're serious??? You have to get there at 1 am??? Now, that's pressure!


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Some small ponds freezing over in the Metro area. Not much other than local birds around, but we saw two small flocks of little geese this am. Nowhere near getting a shot though. Might have hard water in the morning? Tough hunting for this guy since the early season.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

scissorbill said:


> nate the gooseaholic,
> The key to hunting Minnesota is to keep waiting and waiting. Remember it is only Nov.16th I'm sure the "northern flight" is coming,just keep waiting.According to the Dnr there are record numbers of waterfowl so be patient and wait. Good Luck.


Patience in MN means: 1 week after the season is over all of the birds will be coming thru.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW I guess in some of our cases we would have to leave the parties early to get out hunting! :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Drake Jake said:


> i want to get out but this weekend i am going to start working the weekends so i wont have time. Pretty soon i will be working 7 days a week.


That sucks, what kind of job do you have that you have to work 7 days a week?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well we havent had much luck with ducks but we have been nailing the mergansers near battle lake


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

My buddy and I were out this AM. Saw some ducks, about 100. I managed to get a goldeneye. But that's about all we had a chance at. My buddy's got a hole in hs wader and his feet were getting cold, so we bunched it. We'll be jump shooting the river this afternoon.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

ducks seem to be in full swing in the southern portion of the state....lots of mallards my dad back home has been seein and shootin alot this past week, lots of mallards gadwells and geese movin


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

I just spoke with a buddy who is up near Thief Lake WMA, most of the divers are gone but the refuge is still full of canadas and mallards. I was up there Oct 27,28th and there were birds everywhere then. Hopefully I can get there one more time before they are gone


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

keep going out, we just shoot our limit of geese, and duck on sunday morning. we where out for a total for 2 hours. On saturday we limited out on mergansers and each got 2 mallards


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jump shooting the river wasn't overly productive. We managed to pick up 1 hooded merc and 3 honkers.

I got the 3 honkers with one shot. That was fun. My buddy was ******, he really wanted to shot at least one of them. We had a really good laugh over that.

Tonight we decoyed in a flight of honkers. My shooting was not as on as Saturday. My buddy picked up one. Oh well, it was still a great hunt.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

Patience in MN means: 1 week after the season is over all of the birds will be coming thru.

[/quote] Yup, :withstupid: we were out the last couple days shooting park ducks right outside of town, decoyed great last night then cupped in and skirted the spread this morning, gotta love them 5 curl park ducks!!!  this thanksgiving storm should be good dont hang it up yet the best shooting is just around the corner!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have only missed 8 days of duck or goose hunting all yr. A few because of chasin horns. I have spent most of my days in n. mn near winnie and i one day we went over there in my big boat to look to see if we could find any bills. What we found was one of the most disturbing thing i have ever seen hundreds of dead bluebills on the wind driven side of the lake. I am sure most of u have heard about this already but to actually see it almost brought moisture to my eyes. What most people do not know is that they first said 1000 bills, well that was before most of the nothern bills came down at last i heard 5000 and by the end of the yr it could be closer to 20,000 birds. With this warm wearher it is the 19 today and not one lake up here with snow. I have been hunting that area for ten or so yrs now and there can be up to 40,000 or more bills that raft up btw 4 or 5 big lake near winnie including winnie. Iwish they would make more of a effort to drive the birds away


----------

